# Diamond Python Pink Belly



## Savvas (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys.

Just fed Carbon my diamond python and noticed his belly looked pink. it appears to be along most of his body. His temps were a couple degrees high but nothing crazy and I've adjusted them.

I'm not new to keeping snakes so I have noticed this with other snakes as they approach a shed. Just curious as to whether you guys think this is just pre shed coloring or maybe something else?

In case any of you remember, this was the snake that I purchased that had a cyst. Even now... the cyst has not returned which is great.

View attachment 315692
View attachment 315693


----------



## Wokka (Sep 14, 2015)

More than likely heading for a shed. I have noticed , particularly with albino olives, that when they feed prior to shedding they can have pink bellies. Perhaps the changes in their skin at this time cant handle the expansion when feeding.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 14, 2015)

It will be a pre-shed flush. Usually starts at the rear end, I'm sure you'll notice the indicators of an impending shed in the next day or two. Carpets in general, and Diamonds in particular, will flush pink or red around the forebody when feeding, which I guess is the increase in circulation in the tissues involved in the strenuous activity of swallowing prey.

Jamie


----------



## Savvas (Sep 14, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> It will be a pre-shed flush. Usually starts at the rear end, I'm sure you'll notice the indicators of an impending shed in the next day or two. Carpets in general, and Diamonds in particular, will flush pink or red around the forebody when feeding, which I guess is the increase in circulation in the tissues involved in the strenuous activity of swallowing prey.
> 
> Jamie


That's awesome. This is my first diamond so I hadn't noticed that before with my other snakes or when I've fed him before.

I checked again today and it's gone. Like you said. Must've been a feeding flush.

Awesome.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a common sight on Diamonds when feeding.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha - sorry, didn't absorb that the OP said he/she had just fed the Diamond - so it wasn't a pre-shed flush, it was a feeding flush! !

Jamie


----------



## Savvas (Sep 15, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Ha - sorry, didn't absorb that the OP said he/she had just fed the Diamond - so it wasn't a pre-shed flush, it was a feeding flush! !
> 
> Jamie


No problem


----------

